# EOI Process



## kunaharsha (Apr 25, 2012)

My EOI is still under process, after two months over,
i have checked my Application Status,it shows as "Change in Process" on april 26th 2012
earlier status was Submitted , (Feb19th2012)

but i have not done any changes.

can you help me what to be done,


----------

